# Master Fred DePalma



## ChineseKempoJerry (Jul 5, 2006)

Doing some research and was wondering if I could get some info on Master Fred DePalma 7th Degree.  His instructor was Master Silva? 

One of his students just opened a school here in Iowa ans would like to hear some feedback.

Best REgards,

Jerry


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 6, 2006)

I trained under master DePalma when I first started my training. I then trained under one of his 3rd Dan Black Belts. He was on the east coast at that time, in Connecticut. He owned a few schools under the East West Karate and DePlama's Action Karate. He now has a franchise (I think he is up to 11 schools) of schools in Arizona. He has studied under Professor Silva and trained with Billy Blanks when he was sparring on the tournament circuit. I believe Master Silva was teaching a kenpo hybrid at the time (as much of my initial training was in Tracy kenpo). Master Silva eventually switched his training over to EPAK, where he received his 6th. He then earned his 7th from the WKKA. So I am not sure which instuctor promoted master DePalma to his current rank of 7th degree. Master DePalma's schools are big on sparring and tournaments. I know he promoted a few seminars with GM Parker before he died.

I have not talked to him in a few years, so I am not sure what his schools are like now.

His website:
http://www.depalmaskarate.com

Feel free to PM me for additional info.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you for the info and the link.

Very much appreciated.

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## DePalma's Karate (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you for the kind word on my CT schools.  I have now been in AZ since 1991.  Jerry please feel free to contact Mr. Silva about my rank.

I was promoted by Mr. Parker along with Mr. Silva to the rank of 4th Degree.  My 5th degree was under Joe Palanzo WKKA and Mr. Silva.  6th was from Mr. Silva and my 7th was also from Mr. Silva when he removed his old 7th degree belt and handed it to me at a seminar.  By far one of the biggest honors I could get from my instructor - his belt.

We now have 18 schools in AZ and I still teach the same things I did in CT.  Mr. Wilber ther person who opened in Iowa was the head instructor of my main school in Gilbert, AZ since 1991.  It was a very sad day when he decided to return to Iowa.  The students here love him.

I still stay in touch with the Parker family, becasue they are friends.  Mrs. Parker recently passed.  Darlene Parker and I talk about every other month.  She is not involved in Kenpo, but has great stories on her dad.  I will be visiting her and Mr. Parker's storage next month.

Mr. Parker did about 3 - 4 seminars a year at my school in CT.  During that time he gave me some great private lessons.  The biggest thing I learned from him, was there is no 1 way to do anything.  Yes, there are wrong ways.  However no one way.


----------

